# Sunday Special - Name That (Beatles) Tune!



## luckytrim (Jul 19, 2020)

Sunday Special - Name That (Beatles) Tune !


1. "You got me going, just like I knew you  would."
2. "We danced through the night, and we held each other tight,  and before 
too long, I fell in love with her".
3. "My girl says when I kiss her lips, she gets the thrill  through her 
fingertips".
4. "We're gonna have some fun tonight, everything will be all  right".
5. "I got no kick against modern jazz, unless they try to play  it too darn 
fast".
6. "Your lovin' give me a thrill, but your lovin' don't pay my  bills".
7. "I'm an old poor boy and I'm a long way from  home".
  a. - Bad Boy
  b. - Matchbox
  c. - Kansas City
  d. - Slow Down
8. "You know my temperature's rising and the juke box's blown  a fuse".
9. "Come on, give me fever, put your little hand in  mine".
  a. - Slow Down
  b. - Any Time At All
  c. - Bad Boy
  d. - Dizzy Miss Lizzie
10. "Woke up last night, half past four, fifty women knocking  on my door".
11. "Man buys ring, woman throws it away".
  a. - The Night Before
  b. - Any Time At All
  c. - Drive My Car
  d. - I'm Down
12. "Don't you know it's gonna be alright."
13. "Well the Ukraine girls really knock me out, they leave  the west 
behind".
14. "Tell me the answer, you may be a lover but you ain't no  dancer".
15. "I was alone, I took a ride, I didn't know what I would  find there".
16. "Little darling, it feels like years since it's been  here"
17. "I don't know why nobody told you, How to unfold your  love"
18. "And if somebody loved me like she do me, Oh, she do me,  Yes, she does"
19. "In a couple of years they have built a home sweet  home"
20. "Joan was quizzical, studied pataphysical, Science in the  home"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Twist And Shout
2. I Saw Her Standing There
3. Boys
4. Long Tall Sally
5. Rock And Roll Music
6. Money (That's What I Want)
7. – b
8. Roll Over Beethoven
9. – d
10. Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby
11. – d
12. Revolution
13. Back In the U.S.S. R.
14. Helter Skelter
15. Got To Get You Into My Life
16. Here Comes the Sun
17. While My Guitar Gently Weeps
18. Don't Let Me Down
19. Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da
20. Maxwell's Silver Hammer


----------



## cookieee (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi Luckytrim,
I hope you don't mind, but I posted this quiz on another forum. I hope you enjoy what you read. The biggest "THANK YOU" of course goes to you.
https://tvwbb.com/threads/a-beatles-fan.82379/


----------

